# Can a pony mare live with a draft stud?



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

He could kill her and yes, he will breed her. They'll figure it out. Geld him and move her would be my recommendation.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

This will end very badly for her, definitely -- and likely for both of them. He could kill her, or at least seriously injure her, and she could probably put up a heck of a fight too. And there will absolutely be breeding attempts. Don't put them in that situation.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I absolutely *would not* put them together...
I would _not_ risk the mare pony.

Makes no difference the size....the mare *is* getting bred.
The difference in size could rip her apart from the breeding itself but when the mare goes into labor, being such a size difference I would expect to lose the mare *and* lose the foal.
The size difference to me is just to great to chance it..._not my pony would I risk to that._

A fence between them high and electrified if you must keep them close to each other...but tormenting that stallion is not fair to the animal.
If you have no purpose of breeding the stallion, he is not a prime example of the breed, he has a job where he excels and is desirable to continue his bloodline and he is registered stock...*geld* the stallion so a happier gelding being allowed to be a horse in a herd situation. _{6 months after gelding can you mix your herd, not before as the risk is still there for impregnating}_
Stallions lead a more solitary existence because they are what they are. Its a must....unless you have other like sized, aged and compatible stallions to be together.

Most barns if you need to board also _will not _accept a stallion because they are not equipped with specialty fencing needed for stallions and a draft of this size needs extra special considerations..

If you are set on getting a pony it would be a gelding and a larger sized mature animal so it has a chance of survival against such a massive animal if they not get along.
Another "colt", intact male you are asking for trouble again with the size differences and a young colt shall be a challenging youth growing up to the draft stallion....testosterone you know...
Expect vet bills no matter....just learning each other to live as a "herd" offers many opportunities for injury to each other much worse for the smaller animal from a bite, kick thrown from a 17+ hand draft stallion.
🐴....  _jmo..._


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Not sure where you you are in Canada but do check your agricultural laws of your area as I know many places in many areas require special fencing for stallions to be permitted kept and indeed might be special for draft horses too so others who live in the vicinity are protected from issues of loose livestock and or to protect people from "aggressive" antics of a stallion at play. 
🐴...


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

I think she’d get bred too. I have a buddy with a normal horse sized stud who accidentally got in with his mini. Cute foal for sure, and mama did fine. The baby was bigger than her mama by weaning time.

It was lucky that turned out so positive. I think it’s great, but wouldn’t intentionally take the risk, and especially with a draft.


----------



## Milton'sMama (Jan 9, 2021)

Goodness no! That would be disastrous.


----------



## My Salty Pony (Jan 1, 2022)

No, please don't put a pony mare in with a draft stud, I can picture it now broken leg or a crushed pony with more broken bones. Just curious why do you have a draft stud? I love Drafts they are so cool, theres more then a few in my area along with some Draft mules that pull wagons, really cool seeing them going down the road.


----------



## BumbleBear (Jan 10, 2022)

Frosty2503 said:


> I am wondering if a pony mare around 12hh would be able to safely live with a 17+hh stallion or if there would be accidents and breeding attempts? Looking to get a pony but it needs to be able to live with a stud. Obviously if there’s risk to her putting her in with him I will be getting a colt instead. Thanks


NO, they will breed and the draft will probably injure the pony in the process. Do Not put them together!!!


----------



## Old_Man_Doc (Jan 10, 2022)

@Frosty2503 Goodness no! Why would you even consider this idea in the first place?


----------

